
Show HN: Create a Marketing Site for your Startup in Minutes - colmtuite
http://www.modulz.co/promo
======
grinnick
I think this is great. One problem I've had over and over again in the past is
that I could build a decent MVP web app with something like bootstrap but I
could never design a nice looking frontend to convince people to register and
try it out.

I actually think this will solve this problem for me.

Great work!

~~~
ra
Not as pretty as the OP offering, but this bootstrap template is a great
starting point for an quick, legit marketing page.

<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/examples/carousel.html>

------
showsover
This sort of solves 2 of the 3 problems in marketing pages (for me):

* Layout

* Design

\- Copywriting

It looks nice and pretty easy to use, but the video has some minor audio
issues.

I hear the audio transformed for a couple of milliseconds every few seconds.
Like somebody is turning on some dials to transform voices.

~~~
colmtuite
Yeah the video is a bit messed up, oh well.

I'm planning to use the placeholder text in each module to provide copywriting
tips. So maybe Modulz might tick all your boxes.

------
kevincennis
I guess I kinda thought this was going to be more of a CMS type thing that
generated static HTML documents for you or something - but the video sort of
looks like it really just gives you some markup to copy/paste and edit along
with a CSS file.

That being said, I do think the default styles look pretty nice - and I'm sure
this would be useful to just get up and running quickly.

------
bluetidepro
(After watching the video) So, since you still have to code, it's really just
a "coming soon" page framework (like Bootstrap or something)? Why not also
make it available open source on something like Github?

~~~
colmtuite
I'm thinking of building a web interface which will remove the need to code.
You would choose from a list of ready-made modulz, set some preferences, then
generate the HTML and CSS. Of course you could also customize everything if
you wanted, or even build your own modulz with the core framework and
documentation.

I see a lot more uses for Modulz than just coming soon pages. I think Modulz
could be used to build whole marketing sites for startups and even brochure
sites for client work.

------
tucson
I like the design. Also picked up this great link on your twitter feed:
<http://color.hailpixel.com> (great tool for picking colors).

------
jeison
Smart application. I see immediate use in my situation. This may very well be
a start to something more robust, but simple.

Good Work

~~~
colmtuite
Cool, thanks mate. If you're interested in beta testing, shoot me an email.

~~~
ecubed
A separate one than submitting our email via the site?

~~~
colmtuite
Yep. I need some way to differentiate betas from regular sign ups.
<http://colmtuite.com/>

------
massarog
Well done, makes it simple and easy to make product landing pages.

------
Doublon
I like the flash message 'You screwed up dude, try again.'!

~~~
colmtuite
If you sign up you'll see a better one ;)

~~~
danielhunt
That did make me smile, admittedly :)

------
digitalengineer
So did you use your own product for this project?

~~~
colmtuite
I used the core framework but because I hacked it together so fast and there
were so many custom sections, it's not a great example.

If you open dev tools, on each section you will see a class of either "base",
"accent", "neutral", "complement" or "white". You can swap these classes and
you'll see that module update.

Also, the site is responsive, and some of the icons can be seen.

~~~
digitalengineer
Thanks for the response. I like the idea as it's more than just
<http://launchrock.com/> So what's it gonna cost?

~~~
colmtuite
Not sure yet. I still haven't nailed down any plans for delivery. I have lots
of ideas. Just hoping to get some feedback first.

------
alex_c
9 points in 7 minutes for a "coming soon" page?

~~~
jdbernard
I need this. Design of the product is very different from design of the
landing/marketing pages. If it turns out as nice as it looks then I am sold.

~~~
colmtuite
Shoot me an email dude. I'll try hook you up with a beta.
<http://colmtuite.com/>

